# X11 Tiger Problem



## kantrow (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm using a program called xfit.  It is an X11 windows app.  Under 10.4 certain buttons no longer function.  It was fine under 10.3 and earlier.  If I use OroborOSX under 10.4 the program works fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## 0ctane (Dec 1, 2005)

kantrow said:
			
		

> I'm using a program called xfit.  It is an X11 windows app.  Under 10.4 certain buttons no longer function.  It was fine under 10.3 and earlier.  If I use OroborOSX under 10.4 the program works fine. Any suggestions?


Took a long time to find anything related to my problem, but I guess I am glad that I am not the only person having this problem.  This is for 10.4 on a G4 powerbook.  Xfit opens just fine, along with the canvas and tools windows.  I can open various menus (Files, Model, ...).  I can manipulate my molecule in the canvas, but the tools menu does not work at all.  Any pushpin menu does not seem to work (when tacked) and the tools menu does not work even if reopened.  Everything works fine on my G5 with 10.3.9.


----------

